# Tivo togo- Windows Movie Maker



## wk21030onaim (Feb 7, 2006)

i'm not trying to do anything illegal i'd just like to back up the shows on DVD. yet wmm or Windows Movie Maker won't recognize the extention of .tivo is there a way to fix this? hopefully this isn't against TOS IE the stickied locked topic from the admin.


----------



## wk21030onaim (Feb 7, 2006)

I'd like some help on this please.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sonic MyDVD is the TiVo-recommended software to do this, and would typically be discussed on the TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35

Most other methods of burning require stripping the DRM from the .TiVo file to make it an unencrypted MPEG, and while very easy to do, as you've pointed out this it not an acceptable topic on this forum.

Drew


----------



## wk21030onaim (Feb 7, 2006)

azitnay said:


> Sonic MyDVD is the TiVo-recommended software to do this, and would typically be discussed on the TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo forum:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=35
> 
> ...


this is an underground tivo site is it not why isn't it acceptable? i'm not gonna pay for sonic my dvd when i don't even have a DVD burner. i'm in the process of gettin one but still. its an added cost to make my own seasons of my shows.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Because the operator of the site says so.

Drew


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

wk21030onaim said:


> this is an underground tivo site is it not why isn't it acceptable? i'm not gonna pay for sonic my dvd when i don't even have a DVD burner. i'm in the process of gettin one but still. its an added cost to make my own seasons of my shows.


Because that is extraction and the forum rules say "NOTE...No talk of any type of service theft or video extraction is allowed."


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

wk21030onaim said:


> i'm not trying to do anything illegal i'd just like to back up the shows on DVD. yet wmm or Windows Movie Maker won't recognize the extention of .tivo is there a way to fix this? hopefully this isn't against TOS IE the stickied locked topic from the admin.


And yes it is against the sticked topic from the admin.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Just another reason to love the good o YMCA! errrr DMCA


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

"i'm not gonna pay for sonic my dvd when i don't even have a DVD burner."

Then you really are not even ready top ask the question. And if you di not like the answer for it costs you $$$, you may care to look elsewhere after you get a DVD burner. 

On this site we DO NOT allow for the defeating of the TiVo copyguard/encryptions.

And this is NOT an underground "site", it is a site for the help of the TiVo powered products.


----------

